
Is Denver already a Seattle? - SQL2219
Denver is well on its way to becoming unaffordable, even without Amazon&#x27;s help.
Denver all over the internet as the #1 choice for HQ2.
Denver home prices are up 10% yoy, avg homes around 400K right now.
If you throw an Amazon on that Denver fire you looking at 20-30% housing price inflation even before ground is broken.<p>Denver would turn into a Seattle in 24 months.<p>The Denver home speculators are probably already salivating with anticipation of this &quot;done-deal&quot;.<p>Toronto, Boston, NYC, DC, all of California in the unaffordable category.
======
sova
Denver is still a blooming city. Take a look at the National Geographic
Megaregions map. Colorado is like one long stringy island of nodes.

~~~
SQL2219
I know it's blooming, and that is why that home prices will soon be out of
reach. If the average house sprints to $700K like Seattle, how do you recruit
workers from out of state?

~~~
sova
Yeah it's really rough. It'd be nice to take a cue from Paris and France and
make Artist Enclaves or Warehouses where rent was cheap or nonexistent and
patrons supported people of various professions (coders, artists, musicians,
whatever).

